# Is This Genuine?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know there was a Pulsar G10 but I haven`t seen one of these before... Pulsar Military Chrono (item 260210010885)

















Apart from the slightly different hands it looks to be near identical to my Â£39 Argos model


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know there was a Pulsar G10 but I haven`t seen one of these before... Pulsar Military Chrono (item 260210010885)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so Mach.

Pulsar did get a contract in about 2000 for a G10 style watch to replacement the CWC G10.

They made some, were issued but had faults and CWC promply got the contract back.

Seiko did the mil chronograph but I have never seen of heard of Pulsar issue chronograph.

PS.. the stock number for the Pulsar G10 is 6645-99-605-2627 ( from another mil watch site)

The world has gone Mil Watch Mad









so if you a MWM get a CWC from RLT ............


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Been a while since I've posted here, but the Pulsar chrono is a genuine issued piece. That's reminded me to update my article on British issue watches some time.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good to see you here again Foggy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Foggy, any idea what movement it used?

I presume that despite it`s looks the `civvy` one I`ve got isn`t the same type watch.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

They are basically the same as the civvie version you have save for the small differences you've already mentioned, with fixed bars added.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Foggy, do you know when they were first issued, how long for & to which service?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

The earliest I've seen is 2004. RAF issued. Not sure how many have been issued or for how long, although I see the Ebay one was from 2006.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting info Foggy, thanks again


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interesting info Foggy, thanks again


Foggy is definately the man when it comes to mil watches.









Well you learn something new every day.

Apparently something that the military produrement system does not.

Pulsar having lost the contract for the G10 watch are then given a contract for military chronographs.

Nothing more frustrating as the military having to put up with sub standard kit, many of us used to buy our own.

Reason despite sending in Defect Report after Defect Report, the said items were never withdrawn from service.

Not talking about watches now but general everday items.

Rant over


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting info Foggy, thanks again
> ...


Just take a couple of your green tablets Roy and have a rest, you`ll feel much better later 

_*Next!!*_









Back on topic, I presume the civvie version came out after the issued one, what ever it`s not a bad watch for Â£39, that`s almost Alpha money


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Mach

Took the tablet, ok now.









For Â£39 you have a good watch but I cannot see any point in paying Â£160 + for the same watch

with fixed lugs that has mil markings .......... I know this may upset some Mil Watch Enthusiasts.

I fullty understand buying a mil watch from WW1, WW2 and some of the specialist watches but the

modern watches ..... I can see not point.

Come to think of it, some people think I am nuts for collecting Le Cheminants.... so ut takes all sorts.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Hi Mach
> 
> Took the tablet, ok now.
> 
> ...


This is worrying but I agree with you (







) about spending Â£160 on a watch just because it`s been issued especially when basically the same watch could be bought new for less then Â£40











> Come to think of it, some people think I am nuts for collecting Le Cheminants.... so ut takes all sorts


Collecting LeCheminants has no influence on my conviction that you are suffering from a severe case of Brazilian Syndrome


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mach
> ...


you have it, NUTS

National Union of Teachers


----------



## faarn (Apr 14, 2008)

Mach

Foggy is right, it was introduced in 2004 (at least that is when i first saw the watches being worn by colleagues). It is not, however, just RAF issue. It is aircrew issue and was issued to pilots in all three forces. The naval observers were issued a simpler watch (not chronograph) alhtough i'm not sure what RAF navigators (now WSOs) were issued.

I would agrre it is not worth Â£160. In fact it's not even worth Â£39. I was lucky enough to be issued the previous version which still works well and keeps it's time. I have seen this model to lose it's hands, suffer water ingress and frequently lose time. I suppose if it is just for a collection that's fine but not a great timepiece IMHO.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mach
> ...


----------

